# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  كيف تتوقع بنت هيفاء وهبي؟؟؟؟؟

## khozam

_((يخرج من ظهر الفاسق عالم ومن ظهر العالم فاسق))

سبحان الله طفلة صغيرة تحمل كل البراءة متدينه ملتزمه ومتحجبة


معاكم الصورة_


_[IMG]http://ho24.***********/Temp/getmsg.jpg[/IMG]_




_هذه صوره (زينب )

بنت هيفاء وهبي محجبه وتقرا القران

تعيش عند جدتها ولا تتشرف بأمها

سبحان الله
................._

----------


## خادم البتول

الصراحة هذا شيء مو بعيد عن رب العباد فهو يهدي من يشاء فهو الذي هدى السيدة اسيا عندما كانت في بيت الكفر والطاغوت الا وهو فرعون  لكن كيف تسمي هذه الفاجرة ابنتها (زينب)

----------


## حــــايــرة

سبحان الله
مشكور اخوي 
يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## عاشق الصادق

الف شكر
على الصوررة
الله يحفظه من كل مكروة 
وربي يعطيك العافية
اخي الحبيب 44
دمت بود

----------


## khozam

يسلمو جميعا على المرور

اما بالنسبة اسمها 

فانا سمعت والله اعلم انها شيعية ومن الجنوب 

والله اعلم

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الحبيب 
الف شكر 
وعلى فكرة هيفاء وهبي للاسف شيعية وكانت متزوجة شيعي من رجال المقاومة وهذي بنتها منه 
حتى اخوها شهيد من شهداء المقاومة 
ما اعرف ليش طلعوا هيفاء واختها عوجان

----------


## khozam

الف شكر لكي 

اختي نوارة الدنيا

على المشاركة والمعلومات المفيدة

يسلموووووووووو

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يسلموووووووو خيووووو عالصورة

----------


## khozam

الله يسلمك خية  

اسعدني تواجدكي في صفحتي

دمتي بود الرحمن

----------


## جررريح الررروح

لا اله الا الله
الله يحفظ هذي البنت 
يعطيك ربي الف عافية اخي 
الحبيب44
ولا حرمنا الله من مواضيعك الرائعة
تحياتي

----------


## علويه و أفتخر

يخرج من ظهر الفاسق عالم

----------


## شوق الربيع

سبحاان الله

مشكووور على الصور

يعطيك العافية



تحياااااااتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

سبحان الله


هيفاء وهبي هذي بتنها؟

ولله شيء غريب


تسلم اخوي

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

سبحان الله 
يسلمووووووووو على الطرح اخوي

----------


## LUCKY

سبحان الله 


بسلموا و الله يحفظها من كل الشرور 

تحياتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

_ياسبحان الله_
_((يخرج من ظهر الفاسق عالم ومن ظهر العالم فاسق))_
_يسلمووو على الصورة_ 
_تحياتي_
_الأمل البعيد_

----------


## hope

سمعت انه اهلها شيعه لكن هيه وبدون شك كافره 

يسلموو على الصورة ..

يعطيك الف عافيه 

تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*يســـــلمو الحبيب 44 ع الصورهـ* 

*ويارب يحفظها ويحفظ جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

*الله يعطيــــك ألف عافيه*

*بأنتظــار جديدك*

*دمت بوود*

*كروزهـ*

----------


## شذى الامواج

*مشكور اخوي*

----------


## واحد فاضي

الله يحفظها ان شاء الله 

للمعلومية 

هيفا الهايفه ما شافت بنتها 
من حوالي العشر سنوات الى الآن 

لأنها عايشه مع جدتها لأبوها 

سلام

----------


## الملكــــه

سبحان الله
مشكور اخوي 
يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## روائع القصص

استغفر الله

يحق ليها ما تعترف بأمها

اذا كانت الام تنشر صورها الاباحية

وتهترف بأنها فجرت بعد استشهاد اخوتها

يسلموووووووووووووووووواخويييييييييييييييييييي

تقبل مروري

رووعة

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واللعنة الدائمة على اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين

يسلموووووووووووو على الصورة
والله يحفظها...

----------


## كبرياء

*سبح ـــــــــــــــــان الله* 

*يسلموووووووووووووو على الصورهـ* 

*ماننح ــــــــــرم جديدكـ* 

*تح ــــــــــــيااتوو*

*كبريــــــــــــااء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سبحان الله..*
*فرق بين الام والبنت..*
*مشكور اخوي عالصور..*
*الله يعطيك العافيه..*

----------


## khozam

شكر اخواني على المرور والمشاركة العطرة 

واسمحوا لي على التأخير في الرد

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## صالح 48

"يخرج الطيب من الخبيث"
هيفاء وهبي عار على طائفتنا

----------


## khozam

real Islam

صدقت والله هي عار على طائفتنا 

يسلموووووووووووو على المرور الرائع

دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------

